# Hand crank bench grinder?



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone use a hand crank grinder to sharpen your plane irons and chisels? I'm considering buying one on ebay but not sure what to look for? Thanks!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have one, but as long as it fits a standard grinding wheel it seems like a good idea.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I rethought my first post. I decided it is probably a bad idea. Because you would only have one hand to hold what you are trying to sharpen.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Here ya go:
http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/buying-hand-cranked-grinders/


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

john sayles said:


> Here ya go:
> http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/buying-hand-cranked-grinders/


Too long an intro to bother waiting for the video.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

In my younger years I have seen foot propelled grinders like  This One  on e-bay.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*look for an electric one ...*



Jeff Shafer said:


> Does anyone use a hand crank grinder to sharpen your plane irons and chisels? I'm considering buying one on ebay but *not sure what to look for?* Thanks!


There is nothing inherently wrong with a hand crank grinder that the addition of a belt and motor won't address. I had one 40 years ago, and "lost" it along the Path of Life somewhere and it has never been missed. It wobbled, wouldn't stay put on the bench and was difficult to use with one hand cranking, while the other was holding the tool. A treadle operated one would be much better, they are large and heavy but still manually powered if that is a concern.

A helper to turn the crank would be a good idea as shown at 2:00 in:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyHdjWlmFm8

Now I know where the expression "back at the old grind came from....


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> I rethought my first post. I decided it is probably a bad idea. Because you would only have one hand to hold what you are trying to sharpen.



You have an apprentice turn the crank as you sharpen, thus, you still have two hands available. If the apprentice complains, find a new apprentice.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Woodenhorse said:


> You have an apprentice turn the crank as you sharpen, thus, you still have two hands available. If the apprentice complains, find a new apprentice.



I don't have an apprentice, an electric grinder complains less anyway.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for all the advice. I'll update once I make a decision...don't hold your breath:laughing:


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> Too long an intro to bother waiting for the video.
> 
> George


*For future reference:*
When a video is playing, there is a little button which moves along a timeline as the video progresses.

You can put your cursor on that button, and while holding down the left mouse button, slide the button forward, in effect, fast-forwarding the video.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I was looking for one a while back and my uncle gave me one and I finally got around to trying it out this past weekend. Mine still has an ancient wheel on it, but it did a pretty good job grinding my router plane iron freehand. Mine is missing the tool rest (wouldn't have helped much for the router plane iron anyway), but it was easier than I thought to do a half decent job totally freehand. If you had a tool rest I think you could do at least a tool like a chisel or plane iron without too much trouble - gouges or other curved tools may be an issue. 

As far as what to look for that video has a lot of good info. In the video he says he has only seen 6" grinders, but mine has a 3" wheel on it and I don't think it could fit anything larger than a 4" wheel. This really limits your options so if I was going to buy one is go with a 6". If I bought another I'd like to get one with a screw clamp in it, mine is set up for permanent mounting and it can be a pain since I don't have a place to permanently mount it.

One last thing.. They have a port on them for oil.. If you oil it just use a few drops, I poured a bit in mine and came back the next day with a puddle of oil on the bench.

Personally I'd say if you are on the fence I'd pick one up - they are pretty cheap and even if you don't like it I'm sure you could put it back on eBay and make your money back.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Hand crank*

I have a hand crank grinder with a 6" wheel. I made a sturdy wood guide post with a cross slot so that I could grind one handed. It is very useful for doing hollow grinds on my Marples mortise chisels but, since most of my chisels are Japanese clad chisels I don't use it much.


----------

